# Laser rust removal



## then8j (Aug 11, 2018)

Has anyone used something like this?

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/classic-cars/videos/a30597/best-rust-remover-laser/


----------



## Sven (Aug 12, 2018)

Wow, that is neat .If you have $53,000 laying around. That would be a great business opportunity


----------



## RustySprockets (Aug 12, 2018)

If they're only asking $53,000, then the price has already dropped considerably.  It should be ready for the home market in, oh...25 years.


----------



## bikebike2 (Sep 10, 2018)

My friend use one at his job to remove rust and other stuff, Not hand-held though, more something like this. I asked how much they paid but he doesn't know.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 10, 2018)

Wow! I did the frame for my 81 Jeep Scramble several years ago. That would've saved me hundred of hours of sanding, grinding, using a needle guns, picks and anything I could find that would get the rust off. Barry


----------

